# Anima Mythi



## Ovan1987 (19. Juli 2012)

Die Gilde Anima Mythi ist in der Beta-Phase, also noch während der Entwicklung des Spieles, gegründet worden. Daher ist auch die Gilde noch in Hinblick auf Aufnahmeanforderungen, Layout und Team in ihrer Startphase und wie auch beim Game selbst ist noch nicht abzusehen wie sich die Gemeinschaft entwickeln wird. 

Die Grundpfeiler der Gilde sind:

Spass an Diablo 3
freundliche, hilfsbereite Mitspieler
Zusammenhalt
18+
Namensherkunft: Anima Mythi (lat.) bedeutet wörtlich übersetzt die Seele des Mythos. 

Ziele der Gilde sind in erster Linie freundliches, nettes und stressfreies Spielen in allen Spielarten (Normal, HC, Inferno und PvP).

Ihr müsst euch nur auf unserer Website registrieren und eure Bewerbung im Forum unserer Website erstellen.

www.Anima-Mythi.de

Wir hoffen euch demnächst bei uns zu sehen


----------



## Ovan1987 (28. Juli 2012)

[PUSH]


----------



## hockomat (29. Juli 2012)

OMG jetzt gibt es schon explizit D3 Gilden oder was LoL


----------



## Ovan1987 (9. August 2012)

[PUSH]


----------



## Ovan1987 (16. August 2012)

[PUSH]


----------



## Ovan1987 (27. August 2012)

Wir haben ein neues Website Design und würden euch gern einladen, mal wieder bei uns vorbei zu schauen


----------

